# 65' Strat.......(David Wilcox content)



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Just got back my 65' Strat from a friend. 
I bought this from David Wilcox maybe 12 years ago or so. I sold it to my good pal Hugh after enjoying it for a number of years. When I recently told Hugh I was in the market for a 60's Strat, he kindly offered up this one to return home to me. When I bought it from David, it had a refinished 56' neck on it (the neck that he had on this guitar going back to at least 1969). Hugh found a real 65' neck to match the body. I have to say, the guitar sounds much better with the correct neck on it. It' has always been a superior sounding guitar, but now it is just bigger clearer and louder. I'm lovin' it !!!
I am so grateful. Thanks Hughie !!!!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well....I bet that one has a few stories to tell. Congrats! :wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Sweet. Did you lay some pipe with it yet?


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome looking axe! Really cool that David Wilcox used to own it too..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

And a relic made by skin on wood, sweat, drops, scrapes and rock n roll


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow, congrats faracaster!!



that is a killer sounding & playing guitar, Hugh blew my mind when he walked into the room with it...then handed it to me to try out!!


amazing sounding pickups, best strat I've ever played sdsre


kksjur


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

One day...oh yes, one day...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

That explains the Tele... ya'll took his Strat..... kkjuw


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Those frets look nice and big. Neck radius 7.25 ? Congrats having your baby back home.:food-smiley-015:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I love how dark RW board from back in the day look. Today's RW board are soooo friggin' light coloured! Even in 40 years, I doubt today's RW boards will darken to a nice rich colour like this one.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That is sweet! I love the worn in patina on it! One of those guitars that you know has a magical sound, just by looking at it.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow killer!!!!!!!!!!!!! and some Canadian rock n roll history ,I love David Wilcox!kksjur :rockon:


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I love how dark RW board from back in the day look. Today's RW board are soooo friggin' light coloured! Even in 40 years, I doubt today's RW boards will darken to a nice rich colour like this one.


That's likely a Brazilian rosewood board. Madagascar is close in colour and Indian I think is lighter, that's a general statement. They'll all get darker with use but I think Brazilian gets the darkest.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

That is ridiculously cool...kksjur


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Whats the story on that bridge, Pete? Looks like different saddles in there.


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Did you happen to own a Johnson Tricone at one point?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Sweet. Did you lay some pipe with it yet?


All night long !!!!!





Swervin55 said:


> Those frets look nice and big. Neck radius 7.25 ? Congrats having your baby back home.:food-smiley-015:


Yes, jumbo's (6100's) in that neck. My fav's !!!!
Not sure of the rad of course but, yes it does feel like 7.25.


THanks for all the kind comments everyone. I am REALLY enjoying this baby. I have been playing it out and loving the tone. It's so big and bold and yet so warm and subtle, that I can do anything I want with it. 

Cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> That's likely a Brazilian rosewood board. Madagascar is close in colour and Indian I think is lighter, that's a general statement. They'll all get darker with use but I think Brazilian gets the darkest.


There are the long straight pores in there so I agree it is likely Brazilian.



GuitarsCanada said:


> Whats the story on that bridge, Pete? Looks like different saddles in there.


Funny you should mention that cause I am putting the originals back on. Hugh was breaking strings quite a bit on this guitar. so he replaced a few of the saddles. The originals are in the case. When I had it previously, I had no issue with string breakage. Just the difference in players attack, body sweat, etc.



ashm70 said:


> Did you happen to own a Johnson Tricone at one point?


I did. That was a great guitar !!! Do you have it now?

Again thanks for all the kind comments. I'm going to post some more pix of it when my SLR camera is back from servicing. These pix on here are with my tiny point and shoot and I'm not that happy with them.

Cheers
pete


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

Amazing looking guitar. I'd love to play a guitar like this some day.
The relics trying to copy this are a joke really.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

WHOA!! This thing looks like it has aged perfectly! I LOVE all the MOJO this thing possesses.

Great axe Pete congrat on getting her back, that's gotta feel nice.



Cheers!


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

I love that guitar! What a thing of beauty. What's the history on the "new" neck? Late '65. Congratulations Pete.


----------



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

*Sweet axe*

That's a great looking guitar and I am glad you still have the original saddles. Those patent pending saddles are rare and guys are asking a small fortune for them.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## LPguy (Oct 6, 2009)

It's a sweet guitar from a great player. I could have sworn I saw this up for auction on Ebay a few years ago along with the Wilcox album cover showing the same guitar.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

LPguy said:


> It's a sweet guitar from a great player. I could have sworn I saw this up for auction on Ebay a few years ago along with the Wilcox album cover showing the same guitar.


You are correct sir. .........Hugh, (the previous owner), in a Strat funk, went fishin' a bit to see if there was any interest. Luckily for me, it didn't sell. So when I professed interest in buying a 60's Strat. He made it available.


----------



## lexx (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome looking Strat and being owned by Dave Wilcox maked it that much cooler.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm not a strat guy, but I'd make an exception for this one :smile:


----------

